

Google Maps For Mobile Gets Offline Maps - state_machine
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/06/google-maps-for-mobile-gets-offline-maps/

======
nextstep
With Apple about to switch away from Google Maps for maps on iOS, why doesn't
Google release an iOS map app that allows offline caching as well? This would
be again put their product ahead of Apple's, and maybe they would remain
dominant in iOS.

------
stabby_lambda
Very cool. Interested to see what Apple does next week as well.

